# SAR TECH applicant



## CJN93 (23 Aug 2011)

After reading many posts regarding Sar Techs and all of the training and requirements that go along with it, I am still confused as how to proceed with my situation.  I have been in regular contact with my recruiter lately and have my CFAT booked to write in a few days.  Full well knowing that you can not direct entry into SAR TECH without certain First Aid qualifications my first choice for trades were Infantry or anything in the Combat Arms.  Med Tech has  even passed my mind.  Although, this afternoon when I was at the recruiting office, I was told that almost all of the Combat Arms are filled up including Med techs  with the exception of some armored and PPLI.  Even then, he said by the time my paperwork goes through there is a good chance they will also be filled up.  With the ambition for becoming a SAR TECH I am confused as to what other trades may help me get into Sar Tech training or give me a solid background for doing so.


Thank you in advance for your posts.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Aug 2011)

I had a friend of mine who was an NCIOP who was successful in his occupational transfer to SAR Tech many years ago. He had taken medical training at community college, ship's dive course and was a ship's team diver for a few years before he was successful.  I'd look into any trade that would offer diving, parachuting, medical training.  Additionally, the pre-selection from what I understand is survival in a remote area for extended time.

Worry about getting through boot camp and into a trade that would allow you to complete some formal coursing (dive/parachute/medical) and then try to make up the differences through community college etc.


----------



## Pusser (23 Aug 2011)

As I understand it, any occupation can apply to become a SAR Tech.  The selection process will assess your suitability through testing more than from your background.  I once had a steward working for me who went through it.  I believe he was eventually accepted into SAR Tech, although he failed out of the training at a later date.


----------



## CJN93 (23 Aug 2011)

Thank you for the reply,

I guess the job right now is to find jobs that include or can give courses on diving, parachuting etc...suggestions?


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2011)

CJN93 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply,
> 
> I guess the job right now is to find jobs that include or can give courses on diving, parachuting etc...suggestions?



Combat arms or service support for jump courses, combat engineer or any naval trade for diving (I've seen pretty much any trade show up on Ship's Team Diver Courses though), steward, med tech, firefighter or whatever  trade for medical training...of course, you can also pay for alot of that stuff and do it on the side to make sure you're psychologically suited for diving or jumping from planes or dealing with blood or injured folks.

MM


----------

